

FluidDB domain names available early and free for Twitter users - mcxx
http://www.fluidinfo.com/terry/2009/01/24/fluiddb-domain-names-available-early-and-free-for-twitter-users/

======
lpgauth
What is a FluidDB domain? Sorry, but you’ll have to wait to find out the
answer to this. We can tell you though that FluidDB domains will have many
uses, and that they wont all be free.

Anyone got some insider info?

